
The case for raising chickens in virtual reality - rahulroy9202
https://www.vox.com/2014/5/19/5729182/the-case-for-raising-chickens-in-virtual-reality
======
rahulroy9202
This is The Matrix. For Chickens.
[http://www.secondlivestock.com/](http://www.secondlivestock.com/)

